# ati tool 0.27b and vista



## zacker (May 13, 2007)

hello i am new to the community i just installed ati tool in vista and the pc freeze( everytime i hit the exe button i cant move the mouse) plz help me 
version 0.27b uses x1950 i think
my specs:
Windows vista ultimate 32bit
graf card: x1950 agp 512mb memory  sanphire
cpu: intel pentium 4 2.8ghz overclocked to 3.3ghz
psu: zalman 600wat
hard disks : raptor 10000rpm ,maxtor 160gb
mainboard: INtel 875p Neo Series 

ATi overdrive disabled from services.msc 


also with ati overdrive if i raise gpu clock or memory clock even 5mhz i see monitor flikering thank you in advance.


----------



## Jon (May 14, 2007)

Its got issues, until a new release is out your in the same boat as I am....its not quite Vista ready hence the beta stage..


----------



## Relax (Jun 1, 2007)

I am looking forward to get a beta version for Vista Ultimate 64bit. When may I start beta testing?


----------

